

Ask HN: suggestions for a college Startup Club? - keiferski

A friend and I are starting a Startups Club to meet other students interested in entrepreneurship.<p>We haven't nailed down the specifics, but some ideas are:<p>- guest speakers from local companies<p>- discussion of general tech/startup news<p>- critique of business ideas<p>- practice pitches and presentations<p>- some sort of activity for practicing business skills. For example, each team has 2 hours and $5. The team with the most money at the end wins.<p>- Hackathons<p>Any other ideas? Thanks!
======
alphast0rm
There's a really similar group to this at my school called Washington
University Tech Entrepreneurs, and they also have a venture capital lecture
series called wute.vc. In the past they've brought in people from Union
Square, TechStars, etc. You can check out their site here, might help you come
up with more ideas:

<http://wute.vc/>

------
theleboxers7
Don't forget alumni networks. Also, if your school has an innovation-related
department, definitely consider working with them too.

------
evan_
Startup weekend <http://startupweekend.org/>

